# Legend Of Zelda The Movie (out tomorrow)



## yusuo (May 4, 2016)

I shit you not ladies and gentlemen, someone in china thought this would be a good idea


----------



## Zoma (May 4, 2016)

Dafuq is this lol


----------



## ShadowOne333 (May 4, 2016)

My signature sums up my reaction to this.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

It's going to be greaaat movie. Woooooow, I'm going to see it.


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2016)

surprising no one, looks like shit lol


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 24, 2016)

ShadowOne333 said:


> -snip-


I just see a broken image icon.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I shit you not ladies and gentlemen, someone in china thought this would be a good idea




Its ridiculous that I almost laugh at it. @[email protected]


----------



## Bndnrd (May 24, 2016)

I don't know quite how to feel about this.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 24, 2016)

I like the idea. Now how it will turn out though.... Is this official or fan made?


----------



## Bndnrd (May 24, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I like the idea. Now how it will turn out though.... Is this official or fan made?


I hope it is fan made. I would hope Nintendo's first foray into movies would not be something this cheesy and amateurish.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 24, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I like the idea. Now how it will turn out though.... Is this official or fan made?



Are you kidding ? I would bet that it is a fan made.. not an official movie.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 24, 2016)




----------

